# Ringelnatter am Teich



## Schrat (22. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

zu meiner großen Freude habe ich heute eine große __ Ringelnatter, ca. 1 m, in der Nähe meines Teiches entdeckt.  Kurz darauf verschwand sie unter einen Holzstapel. 
Schon vor 1-2 Jahren habe ich im Garten eine kleine Ringelnatter gefunden, allerdings war sie verletzt und ist bald darauf gestroben. 

Im Rahmen meines Ufergrabenbaus werde ich versuchen ihr paar Plätze für die Eiablage zu schaffen.  Hat jemand einen Tipp dazu? Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen das sich dazu Stroh, Rindenmulch und ähnliches von der Natter genutzt wird.

Auch ne Blindschleiche habe ich schon gesichtet am Teich. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## koifischfan (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ringelnatter


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Hallo Torsten,

vielleicht helfen Dir diese Threads:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24921

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27279


----------



## Schrat (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Vielen Dank für die informativen Links.


----------



## ollifrog (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Hallo Torsten,

Glückwunsch zum Besuch der selten gewordenen Ringelnatter an deinem Gartenteich. Ich bin froh dass du dies als Bereicherung ansiehst. Ich kenne genug Beispiele, wo Gartenbesitzer (auch im Bekanntenbereich) sich als schlechte Gastgeber präsentieren und versuchen diese streng geschützte Art mit allen Mitteln zu vertreiben und dabei sogar in Kauf nehmen, dass trächtige Weibchen dabei ums Leben kommen.
Damit sich Ringelnattern bei dir wohlfühlen bedarf es nicht allzu viel... Das wichtigste ist wohl, dass sie genügend Ruhe bekommen und ihr nicht sinnlos nachgestellt wird. Wenn es sich dabei um eine ausgewachsene RN handelt, sieht sie deinen Garten eh nur als kleinen Baustein in ihrem großen Revier (ca.30 Hektar) an. Zur Zeit werden sich die Ringelnattern von ihrem Winterschlaf erholen und jeden Sonnenstrahl zur Thermoregulierung nutzen. Wenn du sie an deinem Holzstabel entdeckt hast, hat sie viell. dort ihren Winterschlaf gemacht. Weiterhin werden sie derzeit auf Paarungssuche gehen um danach einen geeignete Eiablageplatz zu finden (Weibliche RN). Bei diesen Eiablageplatz sind sie schon etwas wählerischer. In verschiedenen Studien wurde herausgefunden dass es sich dabei um verrottenden Material wie Mist, Rindenmulch, Holzabfälle handeln muss. Damit es also auch an kalten Tagen genügend Wärme abgeben kann. Weiterhin muss der Haufen eine entsprechende Mindestgröße haben (jeweils 1m L/H/B) Außerdem sollte der Haufen nicht im Schatten stehen. Sobald dieser zur Eiablage benutzt wurde, ist die Chance groß, dass die kommenden Jahre sich dies wiederholt.
Bei Juvenilen (Heranwachsenden) kann es sein, dass sie den Gartenteich das ganze Jahr über als Lebensraum annehmen, falls genügend Nahrung vorhanden ist (Kaulquappen).
Sorry, ich hoffe ich habe jetzt nicht zu viel geschrieben 

LG Olli


----------



## Schrat (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*



ollifrog schrieb:


> Ich kenne genug Beispiele, wo Gartenbesitzer (auch im Bekanntenbereich) sich als schlechte Gastgeber präsentieren und versuchen diese streng geschützte Art mit allen Mitteln zu vertreiben und dabei sogar in Kauf nehmen, dass trächtige Weibchen dabei ums Leben kommen.




Tja solche Leute kenne ich auch. Halten sich aber selbst noch für ganz große Naturfreunde... 



ollifrog schrieb:


> In verschiedenen Studien wurde herausgefunden dass es sich dabei um verrottenden Material wie Mist, Rindenmulch, Holzabfälle handeln muss.




Sollte mir als Holzheizer nicht schwer fallen solch einen Haufen herzurichten. 
Normalerweise lasse ich die Äste im Wald zurück quasi als Tribut an die Natur. 

Bei meinen Aushubarbeiten für den Ufergraben hab ich schon mal einen Haufen aus Grassoden aufgeschüttet. Ich hoffe mal das die Blindschleichen vielleicht gefallen daran finden. 
Wird bei den ordenlichen Nachbarn wahrscheinlich wieder etwas Stirnrunzeln hervorrufen aber das juckt mich nicht...


----------



## Schrat (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Heute hatte ich ein erstes Fotoshooting mit "meiner" Ringelnatter. 

So scheu ist sie gar nicht. Entweder hat sie mich nicht richtig wahrgenommen oder war neugierig jedenfalls kam sie bis auch anderthalb Meter ran. Natürlich hatte ich da noch keine Kamera dabei...


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Servus Torsten

Schön 

Leider hat sich am neuen Teich noch keine eingefunden 
Damals

Sind sehr schöne Tiere


----------



## Schrat (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

du hast ihr doch nicht etwa den Kopf eingeklemmt um so ein tolles Bild zu schießen oder? :shock

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## ollifrog (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Hallo,

Heute war dieses Prachtexemplar (über 1m Länge) an unserem Teich...naja vielleicht gezwungenermaßen. Des Nachbars Frau war nicht so erfreut über diese Begegnung und hat sie uns praktisch überreicht...


----------



## Schrat (1. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Naja, zugeben man erschrickt sich schon, wenn plötzlich vor einen sich so ein großes "Vieh" durch's Gras schlängelt.  Obwohl es einen bewusst ist, dass es bei uns keine gefährlichen __ Schlangen gibt, schlagen da wohl die Urinstinkte durch...


----------



## Nordfriesen (1. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Das hat gerade bei uns in der Wochenzeitung gestanden 
Wochenzeitung : Ringelnatter im Gartenteich


----------



## ollifrog (1. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Genau solche "Horrormeldungen" veranlassen die Leute sich ihre Meinung über diese nützlichen Lebewesen zu bilden. Dieser Artikel könnte ja fast von "Bild" sein...was fällt denn dieser Ringelnatter ein diesen friedlichen Frosch zu verschlingen...aber  an die Goldfische darf sie auch nicht! Das klingt ja fast wie ein Vergleich mit einer Rattenplage, wobei ich bezweifel dass ein paar Gartenteiche und paar Komposthaufen zu solch einer großen Population führen, wie sie hier versucht wird zu suggerieren.
Ich beobachte schon 8 Jahre lang Ringelnattern an unserem Teich und ich kann mit Sicherheit sagen, es wurde noch nie ein __ Goldfisch verschlungen. Dass sie ab und zu vielleicht einen Nager vertilgt und somit zum Schutz der geliebten Rosen beiträgt wird nicht mit aufgeführt.
Nein, da wird sogar noch zugegeben, dass man sich bewusst ist, dass diese Art auf der Roten Liste steht. Dass man sich somit strafbar gemacht hat, indem man ihr nachgestellt und sie verschleppt hat wird nicht erwähnt...ein echter Naturfreund eben...


----------



## jochen (1. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Hallo,

bei uns auf den Grundstück gibt es seit eh und je Ringelnattern.
Im Kompost stösst man ab und an beim Umgraben auf die Eier dieser Reptilien,
manchmal sind im und am Teich sehr viele Jungtiere zu sehen,
und wenn dann noch das Weibchen mit über einen Meter Länge mal einen Frosch verspeist geht die Welt nicht unter.
Die Tiere haben bei uns auch feste Zeiten, da der Teich ansonsten sehr schattig ist.
Man kann sie zwischen 14.00 und 15.00 Uhr fast täglich beim Sonnen beobachten.
Kämpfe mit Fröschen und anschliessendes fressen eines Frosches gehört für unsere Kinder zu einem normalen Vorgang in der Natur.

Schade das der Opa im Artikel, das seinen Enkelsohn nicht verklickern konnte,  das er ein Naturfreund ist, hat er wohl bewiesen indem er den Teich zugeschüttet hat....



> Dieser Artikel könnte ja fast von "Bild" sein.



Dieser Satz ist wohl eher eine Beleidigung der Bild Zeitung, den selbst die schreiben auf kein solch niedriges Niveau, wie der Artikel im Link.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Schrat (2. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Ich weiß nicht, welcher Naturfreund schüttet den Teich zu? Hört sich alles irgendwie unglaubwürdig an. Oder irgendein Depp der endlich mal in die Zeitung wollte. 

Oder vielleicht ist es ja ein Beitrag vom 1. April?!


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*



Schrat schrieb:


> ...Depp...



das ist die freundliche Formulierung...


----------



## Schrat (3. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

naja ich dachte mir das hier ist eher ein "Wohlfühlforum"... 




jochen schrieb:


> Dieser Satz ist wohl eher eine Beleidigung der Bild Zeitung, den selbst die schreiben auf kein solch niedriges Niveau, wie der Artikel im Link.



Na dann liest du wohl nur den Sportteil... 

Ich lese sie überhaupt nicht aber manchen Schlagzeilen kann man sich trotzdem nicht entziehen.


----------



## redsea (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Hallo Zusammen,
diese "Kleine" ist bei mir zu Gast.
Meine Frau ist letzte Woche im Garten über die Mutter (einen guten Meter lang)  gestolpert und schreiend davon gerannt - ist bis heute nicht zurück, lol
Gruß
Jürgen

Bild 1:  Mmmhh! gleich gibts Frühstück


----------



## canis (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Coole Bilder


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Servus Jürgen

 Spitzenbilder


----------



## Mulmig (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*



Schrat schrieb:


> Naja, zugeben man erschrickt sich schon, wenn plötzlich vor einen sich so ein großes "Vieh" durch's Gras schlängelt.  Obwohl es einen bewusst ist, dass es bei uns keine gefährlichen __ Schlangen gibt, schlagen da wohl die Urinstinkte durch...



Ja, das glaube ich auch: uraltes evolutionäres Gruseln bei Primaten. Ich habe 'mal in einer Doku gesehen, wie eine Schimpansenfamilie sich verhält, wenn eine Schlange auftaucht: ohrenbetäubendes Gezeter, die Weibchen mit Jungen ziehen ab und die jungen Männchen führen sich auf und hauen mit Zweigen drauf: Schlange haut immer ab...
Bei mir war letztes Jahr eine zu Besuch - leider nur zu Besuch, aber ich hatte das Gefühl, daß mein Garten/Teich irgendwie "geadelt" ist seit dem :smoki
  Ringelnatterkleinkind

Aber das "Schimpansenzetern" habe ich auch gespürt....

Gruß,
Anna


----------



## Hannix65 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Glück auf,die grau,braune Ringelnatter ist ein Mädchen.Sie wird Dir im Frühjahr die Fische wegfressen sonst aber keinen Schaden anrichten.Zeigt das Du einen guten Boden und sauberes Wasser hast.Bitte richte der RN nichts ein(Unterschlupf),die hat schon ihren Laichplatz gefunden,sonst wäre sie schon fort.Die RN frißt am liebsten __ Frösche und __ Schnecken,sehr nützlich im Garten...Lass die einfach zu Frieden.
Eh freundliches Glück Auf noch von mir...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte letzte Woche auch an 2 Mittagen eine junge Ringelnatter bei mir im
Ufergraben gesehen, bis ich aber den Foto hatte war sie schon wieder zwischen den Steinen
verschwunden. Ich hoffe dass ich die nächsten Tage mal ein Foto einstellen kann.
LG Markus


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Hallo zusammen!

letztes Jahr gab es bei uns im Ort Ringelnattern, seit zehn Jahren das erste mal dass ich eine hatte und Nachbarn auch. Es war wohl so trocken, dass sie sich in die Zivilisation trauten. Meine konnte ich über etliche Wochen beobachten, sowohl in der Mittagssonne als auch abends, da drehte sie ihre Runden um den Teich herum auf Futtersuche oder durchschwamm ihn auch schon gelegentlich. Dieses jahr habe ich hier noch keine gesehen...Aber wer weiß, vielleicht kommen sie wieder, wenn sie den Platz erstmal kennengelernt haben...
Guckst Du hier:

lg ina


----------



## Skopp1 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Hallo,

da kann man nur neidisch werden. Unser Teich liegt den ganzen Tag in der Sonne, aber Ringelnatter habe ich da noch keine gesehen. Schade wo ich doch __ Schlangen sooo gerne mag. Da würde ich glatt auf ein paar Lieschen oder Quappen verzichten wenn ich so einen Gast beherbergen dürfte.

Schöne Grüße

Sanne


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Ringelnatter am Teich*

Hi,

ich hoffe das sich bei mir auch mal eine Ringelnatter am Teich zeigen wird wenn er die nächsten Jahre wieder zuwächst. Sind zumindest immer mal im Ort zu finden, auch wenn außer dem Feuerlöschteich und dem Bach kein weiters "größeres" Gewässer in der direkten Nähe vorhanden ist. (Eine zeigt sich vor 3 Wochen bei der ortsansässigen Autowerkstatt, als sie sich dort in einen alten Rotkreuzlaster zurückzog).

MfG Frank


----------

